# Mr. Sun, Sun, Mr. Golden Sun, Please shine down on me!



## EatenByLimestone (Mar 3, 2015)

When I went to wake up the kid, it wasn't dark in her room!   Woohoo!  The end of heating season is close!


----------



## semipro (Mar 3, 2015)

If it wasn't for winter would spring be as awesome as it is?


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Mar 3, 2015)

Probably not.  We'd probably complain about the mud!


----------



## Ashful (Mar 3, 2015)

I was just thinking about how I'm going to get my March fertilizer down this year.  Gonna be muddy, when all this white stuff melts.  Would be fun putting it down on the snow, except some areas are not real drivable, and I'd be fighting runoff if we get a good rain.

Might try doing it at 5-7am, one night if the ground will re-freeze overnight after the big snow melt.


----------



## begreen (Mar 3, 2015)

We're gaining 2 minutes every day now. The sun's arc is starting to get high enough to be above a lot of the treetops. I love spring and think it's awesome even without a bad winter. Actually I think I appreciate it more since moving out west. Spring back east can often be over in a week or two as temps polevault into summer range. Out here spring lasts for months.


----------



## Ashful (Mar 3, 2015)

What I find most amusing is that, 200 years in, it's still always "out" west and "back" east.


----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 3, 2015)

It's "Over yonder" and "Back there.".


----------



## begreen (Mar 3, 2015)

Joful said:


> What I find most amusing is that, 200 years in, it's still always "out" west and "back" east.


Yes, it's part of the vernacular. Out east and back west don't quite have the same ring.


----------



## DougA (Mar 3, 2015)

We've had lots of sunny days this past month. The high pressure areas sit right over us and I get to enjoy the free heat in our solar home. Too bad it's also been the coldest Feb. on record in our area.  4" of snow today and now it's sleeting.  nice!


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Mar 4, 2015)

Joful said:


> What I find most amusing is that, 200 years in, it's still always "out" west and "back" east.




It's a fairly well regarded way to get lime or fertilizer down into the soil by applying it when there are frost cracks.  The fertilizer falls into the cracks and the ground closes on it when it thaws.


----------



## begreen (Mar 5, 2015)

Not many happy faces in Kentucky right now:
http://www.kfvs12.com/story/28269573/beshear-declares-state-of-emergency-in-kentucky


----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 5, 2015)

Kanetuck is a mess right now.


----------



## Jags (Mar 5, 2015)

Its hard to believe that what the snow country would brush off as a weather event completely decimates areas unaccustomed to it.  It kinda makes me want to laugh, but it is no joke.


----------



## firefighterjake (Mar 5, 2015)

Jags said:


> Its hard to believe that what the snow country would brush off as a weather event completely decimates areas unaccustomed to it.  It kinda makes me want to laugh, but it is no joke.



I know us northerners make fun of folks in the south panicking over a dusting of snow . . . but the truth be told . . . a) when a storm is forecast and hyped up here I see folks stocking up on the bread, beer and batteries in the stores and b) we get into just as many crashes in the snow.

Moreover . . . if for some reason a large tornado (we get some small ones very rarely) was forecast up this way I have a feeling most folks would have no idea of what to do . . . other than to go to the store to stock up on bread, beer and batteries.


----------



## Jags (Mar 5, 2015)

Hmmm...not sure their track record is any better than ours when it comes to a large tornado.
But I digress...

I WANT MY GLOW BALLS WORMING.

(For you long timers, you don't think if I say that 3 times he will come back???)


----------



## firefighterjake (Mar 5, 2015)

The other day while reading a few posts I swear I thought Pook was back and living down south . . .


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Mar 5, 2015)

I stock up on beer and bacon before a storm.  If we lose power for a month I'll have beer and bacon.  If power stays on, I'll have beer and bacon.   I can't see a downside.


----------



## Dix (Mar 5, 2015)

Jags said:


> Hmmm...not sure their track record is any better than ours when it comes to a large tornado.
> But I digress...
> 
> I WANT MY GLOW BALLS WORMING.
> ...



I don't thinx so


----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 5, 2015)

Close. Adios Pantilones called him "Glowing Worm Balls". I totally lost it when I read that post. One of only two that have made me laugh that hard.


----------



## fossil (Mar 5, 2015)

Joful said:


> What I find most amusing is that, 200 years in, it's still always "out" west and "back" east.



I imagine it goes back to the direction people were moving.  What about "up" north and "down" south?  Probably from the long-established conventions of cartography, I s'pose.  When we got a place on the Shenandoah River in Virginia, I learned that those references can be reversed depending on the direction of flow of the local river.  That river flows south to north, so, to the locals, things to the north are "down" (river), and vice versa.  Where did "down" east come from?


----------



## firefighterjake (Mar 5, 2015)

fossil said:


> I imagine it goes back to the direction people were moving.  What about "up" north and "down" south?  Probably from the long-established conventions of cartography, I s'pose.  When we got a place on the Shenandoah River in Virginia, I learned that those references can be reversed depending on the direction of flow of the local river.  That river flows south to north, so, to the locals, things to the north are "down" (river), and vice versa.  Where did "down" east come from?



Downeast refers to the wind and wind direction that comes out of the south (down) and blows to the east. Here in Maine Downeast is generally considered by most folks to be folks living down past Bucksport ... some folks interpret it to be folks living closer to Lubec and Eastport.


----------



## Ashful (Mar 5, 2015)

Turned on the emergency radio tonight, when the power went out, to try to get a line on the cause.  The local emergency services were busier than I think I'd ever heard them.  In addition to several people stuck on the lifts at the local ski resort, there were numerous accidents (one of which caused our outage), a few fires, and a vacant house with burst pipes.  They even had the turnpike closed for an accident.  God bless our firefighters and police... they were busy tonight!


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Mar 6, 2015)

BrotherBart said:


> One of only two that have made me laugh that hard.



Well that raises a question


----------



## Dix (Mar 6, 2015)

Mrs. Krabappel said:


> Well that raises a question



Whhoooo hoooooo !


----------



## velvetfoot (Mar 6, 2015)

It was 15, sunny, no wind when xc skiing today.  Beautiful.


----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 6, 2015)

Mrs. Krabappel said:


> Well that raises a question



Seems there was a thread about a guy's new wood  rack that he had made. Went on and on with post after post after post complimenting it. Then a new female member posted "Well, somebody has to say it. Nice rack. ".

I was on the floor. Any idea who that was?


----------



## Ashful (Mar 6, 2015)

BrotherBart said:


> Any idea who that was?


Kathleen.


----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 6, 2015)

Bingo.


----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 6, 2015)

The exact post was "Okay, it has to be said, so it might as well be me. "Nice Rack!"

Oct. 8, 2010.


----------



## Dix (Mar 6, 2015)

Good thing I cultivate them, lmfao


----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 6, 2015)

The funniest thing was that I immediately thought of those words when I read the guy's post but there was no way in hell that I was going to post "nice rack". And a while later, bam, here it came. 

Cracked up. And fell in love.


----------



## begreen (Mar 8, 2015)

Seen on Facebook today


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Mar 8, 2015)

BrotherBart said:


> The exact post was "Okay, it has to be said, so it might as well be me. "Nice Rack!"
> 
> Oct. 8, 2010.


I thought the memory dulled a bit with time


----------



## Dix (Mar 8, 2015)

Mrs. Krabappel said:


> I thought the memory dulled a bit with time



Naah, those in the know, ya know


----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 8, 2015)

Mrs. Krabappel said:


> I thought the memory dulled a bit with time



Memory on disk drives is forever.


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Mar 8, 2015)

Sheesh I've been hanging around this crowd awhile. The boy is in driver's Ed


----------



## Dix (Mar 8, 2015)

BrotherBart said:


> Memory on disk drives is forever.



is that like my which witch is witch comment?


----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 8, 2015)

I don't know, but that line in your sig about the broom has given me more than a few chuckles.


----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 8, 2015)

Mrs. Krabappel said:


> Sheesh I've been hanging around this crowd awhile. The boy is in driver's Ed



Wow!

Been wondering about you two this season. The joint ain't been right without ya.

I guess I am clear of trouble over the 30-NC. Huh?


----------



## Dix (Mar 8, 2015)

Mrs. Krabappel said:


> Sheesh I've been hanging around this crowd awhile. The boy is in driver's Ed



They grow up fast... wait until he's driving you, Ms Daisy


----------



## begreen (Mar 8, 2015)

Sounds like the boy, is no longer a boy.


----------



## Dix (Mar 8, 2015)

I remember her going up on the roof, and the "boy" on the ground with cell phone, just in case


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Mar 8, 2015)

I guess the memory dims for some of us, because I don't remember any issues about the 30?   The boy is still a boy in soooo many ways.  Though 5'10" 190


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Mar 8, 2015)

I still make him do that when I'm on the roof!


----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 8, 2015)

Mrs. Krabappel said:


> I guess the memory dims for some of us, because I don't remember any issues about the 30?   The boy is still a boy in soooo many ways.  Though 5'10" 190



There was discussion back then about physical harm to me if it wasn't what ya needed to heat the joint.


----------



## Jags (Mar 9, 2015)

Mrs. Krabappel said:


> Though 5'10" 190



That comes from feeding him all those sammiches after a splitting session.


----------

